# Emperor Sport Cycles



## redraleigh (24 Jun 2009)

Hi there,
I'm just wondering if anyone remembers this bike shop in Sutton that I believe was run by Mick Coward. I've just come by a 70's cyclocross bike with Emperor Sport decals. It is set up as a 5 speed with a mostly Nuovo Record, Cinelli, Mafac, Mavic mix of components. If anyone remembers anything about this shop and it's bikes I would love to hear about it. 

I just thought I would post an update about this bike. I'm afraid it's no longer set up as a cyclocross bike, but more of a winter road bike. I've been tinkering with it on and off now for a while and this is where I've got to. The biggest change is that I had the original hubs built into new wheels as I couldn't get on with the tubulars it came with. I should mention that it really rides magnificantly.

Frame & Forks - Emperor Sport Cro-mo ( tube types unknown )

Wheels - Campagnolo Record 36H high flange hubs, DT Swiss double butted spokes, Mavic Open Pro silver rims, Schwalbe innertubes & Schwalbe Marathon HS 368 700x28mm tyres.

Brakes - Mafac cantilevers with Kool-Stop all weather shoes & Mafac non-aero levers

Transmission - Campagnolo Bar-end lever, Campagnolo Nuovo Record rear derailleur, Nervar cranks and 45T chainring, Campagnolo Record bottom bracket, Suntour Perfect 14-32 5spd freewheel & Sedis chain

Cockpit - Campagnolo Record headset, Cinelli stem & bars, Cork bar tape

Other - SR alloy seatpost, Sugino seatpost clamp, Turbo saddle, Lyotard pedals ( left touring type, right quill type ), Christophe toeclips & leather straps, SKS Bluemels Olympic mudguards, ALE bottle cage


----------



## dan_bo (30 Jun 2009)

Not sure about either but that bike's loverly.


----------



## simon_brooke (30 Jun 2009)

redraleigh said:


> Hi there,
> I'm just wondering if anyone remembers this bike shop in Sutton that I believe was run by Mick Coward. I've just come by a 70's cyclocross bike with Emperor Sport decals. It is set up as a 5 speed with a mostly Nuovo Record, Cinelli, Mafac, Mavic mix of components. If anyone remembers anything about this shop and it's bikes I would love to hear about it.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/redraleigh



Lucky, lucky boy. That's nice.


----------



## redraleigh (30 Jun 2009)

Thanks guys, I really like this bike. At the moment I'm trying to decide whether to give tubulars a try as that's what the rims take, or rebuild the hubs into some clincher rims. I've never used tubulars, but have being doing some research and have thought of trying some with the Tufo extreme tape, rather than glue. Not sure yet though.


----------



## CliffWoodger (14 Jul 2009)

Hi RedRaleigh,
Yes, I do remember Emperor Sport and I do remember Mick Coward. He ran the shop together with Tony Mills. I had a Pearson (their competition from just up the road) but they were always very helpful and friendly. I used to shop there in the mid-seventies. Both Tony and Mick were members of the Redmon Cycling Club - as was I. Furthermore, they had both been professional-riders and had ridden in the Tour de France. I know they had ridden it during Merckx's era and I remember as a schoolboy rider riding towards Carshalton (where I lived and my parents still do) asking him how it was riding in the Tour. Tony later opened Dauphin Sport on Box Hill. A few years back he moved to the South of France but I was chatting with the current manager on Dauphin who told me Tony's son visits the shop sometimes. They may still have a business interest in it, but I don't know. I have no idea what happened to Mick or where he is now. One particular memory I have of Emperor Sport was when I had a problem with my chain. I rode my bike to Emperor expecting to have to replace the chain or use a chain-link remover or something. Mick came out, gave the chain a little twist and a flex - job done!  AH, HAPPY DAYS!


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (20 Jul 2009)

CliffWoodger said:


> Hi RedRaleigh,
> Yes, I do remember Emperor Sport and I do remember Mick Coward. He ran the shop together with Tony Mills. I had a Pearson (their competition from just up the road) but they were always very helpful and friendly. I used to shop there in the mid-seventies. Both Tony and Mick were members of the Redmon Cycling Club - as was I. Furthermore, they had both been professional-riders and had ridden in the Tour de France. I know they had ridden it during Merckx's era and I remember as a schoolboy rider riding towards Carshalton (where I lived and my parents still do) asking him how it was riding in the Tour. Tony later opened Dauphin Sport on Box Hill. A few years back he moved to the South of France but I was chatting with the current manager on Dauphin who told me Tony's son visits the shop sometimes. They may still have a business interest in it, but I don't know. I have no idea what happened to Mick or where he is now. One particular memory I have of Emperor Sport was when I had a problem with my chain. I rode my bike to Emperor expecting to have to replace the chain or use a chain-link remover or something. Mick came out, gave the chain a little twist and a flex - job done!  AH, HAPPY DAYS!



Mick moved up North when he sold the shop, well the shop premises; it's no longer a bike shop.Tony Mills pops into to see us sometimes here at Corridori, as does he son Nick, in part as we are all friends, plus Tony still owns a property just around the corner from Corridori. 

Both he and Tony were indeed Pro riders, if my memory serves me correctly Tony came second to keith Butler (of the Surrey League) in the Pro Road race champ’s. Although both Pro's at the same time I didn't think that either Tony or Mick rode the Tdf though; I could be wrong but I'm sure I would have remembered that.

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## redraleigh (20 Jul 2009)

Thanks both for your memories of Emperor Sports. I'm just back from my own personal 2 week TDF, and hope to have my Emperor Sport back on the road soon.


----------



## Richard Baker (17 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the history!
I remember owning an Emperor Sport frame in the early eighties. It was bought second hand and must have been one of the last models. Made with Ishiwata 017 tubing, it was very light for its day.
A certain Sean Yates had something similar around the late seventies early eighties....his went a lot faster than mine though!

http://www.34nomads.org.uk/SeanYates0001.jpg


----------



## mike anderson (1 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Just came across this forum by searching for Emperor Sports on the web.

I had a frame made by them back in 1979 when I was into time trialing with East Grinstead CC...I still have the bike today...dark blue with chrome forks and rear stays..campag headset and fork ends..also have the original build sheet..and the memory of working all summer holiday in a local factory to save up enough to get it.

Anyhow just thought I'd say hello 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Alangh (24 Nov 2009)

*Emperor Sport*

I remember Emporer Sport it was on the corner of Lind Road in Sutton Surrey. I beleive the shop was opened by Tony Mills and Mick Coward, both old pro's. I think they parted company and Tony moved the business to Box Hill, Surrey. Last I heard Tony was in France and Mick moved North. Unfortunately I go back a lot further than that and also remember Bill Hens Cycles which was a few doors along much earlier in the 1960's. Bill who had a slogan "Chick Hens for chick frames". A bit corney but it has stuck all these years. It was the shop where all the Redmon CC riders gathered. Bill was a great character and helped all us youngsters. I still have 2 Bill Hens frames dating back to the 60's both in working order. They were built by Bill Grey frame builder at the back of Strattons Cycles in Wandsworth.
Sorry I digressed but they were good times. This reply might nudge the memory o some other old uns.


----------



## redraleigh (8 Dec 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has replied. I wonder if any of you who have some memory of Emperor Sport Cycles would know what sort of tubing they might have used to build this bike. Thanks again.


----------



## philament (17 Dec 2009)

I remember Emporer Sports with great fondness. They were in Cheam (or Carshalton), not Sutton, though.

Tony and Mick were always really supportive of us as youngsters (we were 14 or so at the time) and were never bothered about having us kids hang around the shop, making tea and handing out biscuits. They encouraged our love of racing and made us feel like champions whenever we returned with tales of our races. Tony built me my first TT specific wheels, an amazingly stiff and responsive pair of 24 spoke Campag LF hubs on (probably) Arc en Ciel rims - radial front, the rear radial (on the offside) and tangential tied & soldered on the gear side. Beauties. Never strayed out of true.

Around this time (mid/late 70s), Mick had started building using Ishiwata 017 (or perhaps it was 015) tubing, so it's likely that this is the tube set on your frame. It has an instantly recognizable ES color, a deep lustrous red. A great find for you, congrats. And really nice to see that picture of Sean Yates in this thread. He was around the shop at times, and even though I rode for a rival team, he was another who was really supportive of us schoolboys. Endemic of the great environment of ES.

Good times, good people.


----------



## redraleigh (4 Jan 2010)

Thanks for the information. This is just the sort of thing I was hoping for. All the best to you and all who have replied for 2010.


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (4 Jan 2010)

philament said:


> I remember Emporer Sports with great fondness. They were in Cheam (or Carshalton), not Sutton, though....
> Good times, good people.



They had two shops, Church Hill Rd in Cheam and Lind Rd Sutton, when Tony Mills started Dauphin Sport Mick changed name of Sutton shop to Lind Cycles.

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## Wocce Racer (9 Jan 2010)

Emperor Sport's address was Manor Lane, Sutton (I still have my 70's bonk bag), right at the junction of Lind Road, Manor Lane and Benhill Avenue. I got my first bike there sold to me by Tony. Tony was up front in the shop with Mick building the frames out back. In 1978 the shop expanded, with Mick staying at Manor Lane building the frames and Tony fronting the second shop that was situated in Church Hill Road, North Cheam.

However, Tony soon left the business to form Dauphine at Box Hill leaving Mick in teh shop in Sutton which soon was renamed Lind Cycles. Mick carried on in what was to become one of the last of the "proper" bike shops, where you could chew the fat, get him to cannibalise something for a spare part, and if you were lucky, get him to build a frame. Frame building became far a few between as the 80's progressed with Mick stopping in the 90's. I had him build for me, what I believe is, the last ever Emperor Sport frame in (I think) 1991.

Emperor Sport used to feature heavily in Cycling (later to became Cycling Weekly) as Sean Yates rode Emperor frames before he turned pro. Mick retired a few years ago and last year or the year before had a very nasty accident when a steerer broke on his bike.

I am lucky to have two original Emperors: my 1977 road bike and 1991 fixed. The early Emperor Sport frames only had "Emperor" as the frame transfer, the Sport turned up later. The serial number will start with the year for the early models; ie. 77/****** for a 1977 frame.

Up to the end of the 80's, before massed produced frame building, there was real competition for frame building; Emperor, Allins, Geoffrey Butler, Roberts, Ron Cooper, Gilliot, FW Evans, Condor, AW and Peason to name but a few. Roberts still produce real works of art (I have two of those as well) which by far exceed any of the continental brands.

What is the frame number on your bike?


----------



## Wocce Racer (9 Jan 2010)




----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (10 Jan 2010)

Wocce Racer said:


> Emperor Sport's address was Manor Lane, Sutton (I still have my 70's bonk bag) right at the junction of Lind Road, Manor Lane and Benhill Avenue. I got ...


Well I never realised that it as actually in Manor Lane, must have been very close, although thinking about it it was everrrrrr so slightly further around into what is more of a bend than a corner in the little parade.

Another piece of Mick Trivia, before he retired he rode the coast of Britain (Pete Taylor at GB Cycles ran the shop for him), taking his camper van and dog, so in effect he rode it twice, as he he had to turn back each day to collect both. I never forget him popping in to see us at Pearsons (where I worked for 15 years), he looked so fit after losing a lot of weight, he called in often as we helped one another out with bits and bobs, plus his friend and fellow frame builder (Cliff Shrubb) was the mechanic so often the visit was just for a cuppa.

Paul_Smith
www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## Wocce Racer (10 Jan 2010)

Bloody hell! I was 13 years old in 1976 when I got this!

View attachment 5244


----------



## redraleigh (11 Jan 2010)

I've had a look over the frame and the only number visible is the one on the bottom of the BB shell which is 29254. I hope that helps with identification. 
I love the memories of the shop - places like that just don't exist anymore. (do they?)


----------



## Wocce Racer (11 Jan 2010)

Try Robinson's (if it is still open). Turn right out of Bermondsey tube station and it is a few doors down. Real spit and sawdust!

Emperor, the old Geoffrey Butler's, Allin's, Reeds are now all gone. It is mostly (but not always) sell sell sell these days.


----------



## redraleigh (11 May 2010)

*Latest Pics*

Am loving this bike, and have been accumulating quite a few miles on it now that the winter is a distant memory.


----------



## Huck (31 Jul 2010)

Emperors was a lovely shop ( named after Rik " the Emperor " Van Looy, Tony Mill's fave rider )........ although not the one on Lind Road. Before that Millsy was down near Priory Rd in North Cheam........ many a saturday was spent drinking tea and getting sage advice. Or listening to Nigel Carpenters obsession with Italian bikes......... Yates was often in there too & i think Tony may have helped him get his place at pro Peugot feeder team Paris ACBB (?)......... My first proper racing bike was built by them & although it was beautiful and quick my legs could never get it past 2nd cat status............


----------



## Paul_Smith SRCC (2 Aug 2010)

When Tony wnt onto to form Dauphine Sport at one time or another most of the his sons were involved, Little Tony was not there much but Tim and Nick were, now I don't have a recent picture of Nick, but we have a cousin here; talk about 'mini me'; I keep calling him Nick  !








Paul_Smith

www.corridori.co.uk


----------



## ayceejay (13 Sep 2010)

Paul_Smith SRCC said:


> When Tony wnt onto to form Dauphine Sport at one time or another most of the his sons were involved, Little Tony was not there much but Tim and Nick were, now I don't have a recent picture of Nick, but we have a cousin here; talk about 'mini me'; I keep calling him Nick  !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ayceejay (13 Sep 2010)

I just found this site and this thread after googling "Tony Mills Bikes". I never knew the Emperor Sports crew although I did meet go to the shop once. I was a frequent visitor to Dauphin Sports though and remember when they put up half a frame to make it look like it was coming through the wall, all a bit too modern for Tony but the boys thought it was "radical' or whatever the buzz word was (maybe it was "outrageous".) I spent a small fortune in that shop and received a free lesson in the correct way to wear a hat from Nigel as a reward. (just kidding). It was Tony that introduced me to "The Comic" as he called Cycling although I never got round to wrapping one around a tub under the saddle Tim and Nigel would never talk to me again!


----------



## Sprinter (11 Oct 2011)

Hi, I'm a new member just joined today. I used to very nearly live in the two Emperor Sport shops on saturdays and had several frames built by Mick Coward. Tony Mills and Mick Coward were just so friendly and great friends to so many, particularly members of the Redmon C.C. like myself.

Many of those who used to be regulars at these two shops may also remember Tommy Fenwick (better known as Tommy Dog). Tommy was particularly good at saying things which would be considered in this day and age as exceedingly politically incorrect to use the modern term.

Every Boxing Day, Tony and his wife Barbara (Babs) held a party for many friends and customers. I have wonderful memories of these parties. Tony invited lots of male cyclists and Babs (who worked at a local hospital) invited nurses from the hospital.

Somewhere, if I can find them, I may still have some photos of both Tony, Mick and maybe the shop premises too! I now live in Devon and only cycle a little these days, due to a heart condition and the hilly terrain.

When I was much younger and used to race, I was at various times a member of the following clubs: The Clarence Wheelers, (Anyone rember Alf Whiteway?), The Feltham Road Club and the Redmon C.C.

I also remember visiting and buying equipment from the following shops: Emperor Sport, Geoffrey Bultler, Ken Ryall, Mal Ress, George W. Stratton Cycles, Roberts and Condor Cycles (does anyone remember Monty Young?).

Anyone remember these names?


----------



## 13oots (13 Aug 2012)

I have a bike I am trying to identify, it's been refurbished by Argos at some point and no-one seems to have any clues as to what it is. The steerer tube is marked 531 butted and it is a very well made frame, the whole bike weighs in at 9.12kg or 20lb and 1oz, not too shabby for what I assume to be a 70's bike. No distinguishing marks aside from the BB being stamped EMP 78.171 or EMP 7B.171, the forks look very similar to those in the Sean Yates picture and the EMP prefix makes me think it could be an Emperor or Emperor sport.

Have taken a few pictures of lugs and forks etc in the hope that this may indeed be an Emperor





By morpheus13 at 2012-08-13





By morpheus13 at 2012-08-13





By morpheus13 at 2012-08-13





By morpheus13 at 2012-08-13





By morpheus13 at 2012-08-13





By morpheus13 at 2012-08-13





By morpheus13 at 2012-08-13


----------



## Rob88 (11 Sep 2012)

Your photo interested me - it looks like it has a steep head tube and minimal fork rake. What is the exact wheelbase dimension may I ask?
Mick Coward built a road frame for me circa 1982 and my instruction to him was to build me a 22" track frame with standard road ends with the shortest possible top tube and the shortest possible wheelbase.
My rationale was the fact that I wasn't a sprinter and not a pure climber but was always in at the shout on an uphill finish. The local specialist hill climb champion where I grew up (Max Pendleton - Luton Whs) invariably rode a track bike for the Nationals.
Mick was a bit worried about how it would handle and didn't make the front end as tight as I wanted. Nevertheless I ended up with a 38" (965mm) wheelbase chimera which I was/am pretty happy with. Looking at the geometry of modern frames it still compares pretty well.
He branded it T.J.Quick for reasons I have long forgotten.


----------



## 13oots (12 Sep 2012)

Close as I can measure with length of string and ruler the WB is pretty much bang on 39", the geometry seems much tighter than my old handbuilt Raleigh Competition and seems to accelerate much easier. Only downside is- I have big feet and am very close to clipping the front wheel with my toeclips, am not sure if this is going to be better or worse when I make the switch to strapless.


----------



## Rob88 (13 Sep 2012)

Your response made me smile, perhaps with due prompting a kindly relative will give you a tape measure for Christmas. Second, if your feet ever touch the front wheel when you are cornering, or your pedal clips the ground - you aren't going fast enough - or you would have stopped pedalling anyway...........
Back in the days of "springy" steel frames, the only way to make them responsive was to ride the smallest frame you could get away with, with the steepest angles and tightest wheelbase. Builders sometimes got the front end wrong and occasionally you would see someone at 50mph on a descent with a "speed wobble" with their whole bike vibrating uncontrollably as the rider hit the brakes - eyes popping out!


----------



## Wocce Racer (16 Nov 2012)

Huck said:


> Emperors was a lovely shop ( named after Rik " the Emperor " Van Looy, Tony Mill's fave rider )........ although not the one on Lind Road. Before that Millsy was down near Priory Rd in North Cheam........ many a saturday was spent drinking tea and getting sage advice. Or listening to Nigel Carpenters obsession with Italian bikes......... Yates was often in there too & i think Tony may have helped him get his place at pro Peugot feeder team Paris ACBB (?)......... My first proper racing bike was built by them & although it was beautiful and quick my legs could never get it past 2nd cat status............


 Incorrect. The original shop was in Sutton. The second shop opened in Cheam later then closed. Mick Coward has just had a book published and states that all Millsy did was drink tea and nothing else. A good read unless you are Tony Mills.


----------



## happy (9 Dec 2012)

Alangh said:


> *Emperor Sport*
> 
> I remember Emporer Sport it was on the corner of Lind Road in Sutton Surrey. I beleive the shop was opened by Tony Mills and Mick Coward, both old pro's. I think they parted company and Tony moved the business to Box Hill, Surrey. Last I heard Tony was in France and Mick moved North. Unfortunately I go back a lot further than that and also remember Bill Hens Cycles which was a few doors along much earlier in the 1960's. Bill who had a slogan "Chick Hens for chick frames". A bit corney but it has stuck all these years. It was the shop where all the Redmon CC riders gathered. Bill was a great character and helped all us youngsters. I still have 2 Bill Hens frames dating back to the 60's both in working order. They were built by Bill Grey frame builder at the back of Strattons Cycles in Wandsworth.
> Sorry I digressed but they were good times. This reply might nudge the memory o some other old uns.


 Hi Alangh I did a google search on Bill Hens and it came up with your post. Can you give me any more info especially about his background did he work for Claud Butler? I bought a complete 50s refurbished CB Olympic road path machine off him for (£250 pounds?)about 20 years ago at a VCC Ripley jumble and I have a signed receipt.


----------



## Norm (9 Dec 2012)

@happy, Alangh joined on 24th November 2009, posted twice and hasn't been back since 25th November 2009, so I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## happy (9 Dec 2012)

Thanks Norm, I hope that perhaps there is someone else out there who can help.
Pete is " happy"


----------



## normgow (24 Dec 2012)

Wocce Racer said:


> Incorrect. The original shop was in Sutton. The second shop opened in Cheam later then closed. Mick Coward has just had a book published and states that all Millsy did was drink tea and nothing else. A good read unless you are Tony Mills.


 Can you tell us the title of the book and where it can be bought?


----------



## Colin Coe (25 Dec 2012)

"In My Time"

Memoirs of a Sporting Cyclist by Mick Coward

Advert in the 'Comic' a couple of weeks ago - send a cheque for £7.50 to Mick @ 39 Elmwood Road, Keighley, BD22 7DW.

I bought myself a copy to read over the festive period.

PS: Neither Mick nor Tony rode the TdF (both too classy).


----------



## normgow (25 Dec 2012)

Thanks Colin Coe.
I'll write off to Mick Coward staightaway.
Have stopped buying the comic after fifty years as I found the superficial style of journalism, no reports or photos from local races (perhaps there no more local races?) endless road tests and adulation of sportives just too much.
Do I detect a Polhill accent in your post?
Best wishes from Zeus RC and Romford RC


----------



## Colin Coe (26 Dec 2012)

Hi Norman,
Long time, no see.
Kind Regards.


----------



## pete wagg (3 Feb 2014)

Alangh said:


> *Emperor Sport*
> 
> I remember Emporer Sport it was on the corner of Lind Road in Sutton Surrey. I beleive the shop was opened by Tony Mills and Mick Coward, both old pro's. I think they parted company and Tony moved the business to Box Hill, Surrey. Last I heard Tony was in France and Mick moved North. Unfortunately I go back a lot further than that and also remember Bill Hens Cycles which was a few doors along much earlier in the 1960's. Bill who had a slogan "Chick Hens for chick frames". A bit corney but it has stuck all these years. It was the shop where all the Redmon CC riders gathered. Bill was a great character and helped all us youngsters. I still have 2 Bill Hens frames dating back to the 60's both in working order. They were built by Bill Grey frame builder at the back of Strattons Cycles in Wandsworth.
> Sorry I digressed but they were good times. This reply might nudge the memory o some other old uns.


Hi Alan
I am very interested to read your info regarding Bill Hens cycles. I worked for Bill at Burgons in North Cheam whilst I was still at school and when he bought Lind Rd cycles I went with him to open Bill Hens cycles in Lind Rd sutton. I worked there from about 1966 till about 1971 and was a member of Redmon CC. I had 2 frames made by Bill Grey one for road and one for track racing and had W HENS transfers fitted to them. I thought I was the only person to have frames marked that way although after I left he may have had more frames made in the workshop behind Strattons. They were both quite large 25" I think but I sold them in about 1962. 
Yes they were great times. Would love to hear from you Peter Wagg


----------



## pete wagg (3 Feb 2014)

happy said:


> Hi Alangh I did a google search on Bill Hens and it came up with your post. Can you give me any more info especially about his background did he work for Claud Butler? I bought a complete 50s refurbished CB Olympic road path machine off him for (£250 pounds?)about 20 years ago at a VCC Ripley jumble and I have a signed receipt.


Hi You may have seen my post in reply to alangh I was a close friend of Bill hens when I was at school in fact he introduced me to cycle racing. I don't think he ever worked for Claud Butler though several of his friends did. My first racing frame was found languishing on a rack in Clauds factory and had been used in the Tour of Britain in Clauds team. I refurbished it and used it for my first events later having frames built by Bill Grey who incidentally had been Clauds tandem builder and probably built the tandems for the Towny brothers who were very successful. Bill lost his business later and I last heard of him working in a cycle shop in Marlow and living above the shop. He must be long departed by now. Regards
Pete Wagg


----------



## Jerry Clayton (24 Mar 2014)

pete wagg said:


> Hi You may have seen my post in reply to alangh I was a close friend of Bill hens when I was at school in fact he introduced me to cycle racing. I don't think he ever worked for Claud Butler though several of his friends did. My first racing frame was found languishing on a rack in Clauds factory and had been used in the Tour of Britain in Clauds team. I refurbished it and used it for my first events later having frames built by Bill Grey who incidentally had been Clauds tandem builder and probably built the tandems for the Towny brothers who were very successful. Bill lost his business later and I last heard of him working in a cycle shop in Marlow and living above the shop. He must be long departed by now. Regards
> Pete Wagg


Like you, Pete, I was introduced to cycling through the simple request for a U2 rear light battery at Bill Hens' shop in Lind Road in Sutton. I'd been for a job interview, having left school December 1959. So it would have been around February 1960. 
He told me that a load of the Redmon members met outside the shop around 7pm on the Friday nights and cycled to the clubroom if I fancied giving it a go.
I'm now 70 and there are four of us lads who meet up each year and amongst the mickey-taking and one liners always find time to remember dear old Bill.
Bill died peacefully in his sleep in, I believe, May of 2002. He'd been out with friends in Marlow the night before, had raised a few glasses of wine and returned home to bed.
Two years ago the four of us paid homage to a bloke who had quite literally changed our lives. We visited his grave in Marlow Cemetery. His sisters had provided a headstone featuring an ordinary or penny-farthing as it was known by the masses and an Irish lady putting flowers on her late husband's grave nearby and probably wondering what our quartet was up to suddenly saids that the cycle shop man? 
She then went on to tell us what a lovely man Bill had been, always fair on his prices and always ready to help and show the kids how something should be done. You couldn't have asked for a more touching yet unsolicited tribute.
For some years, he had worked at Hoars Cycles in Marlow.
We always refer to ourselves as Bill's Boys.......There must be hundreds of us!


----------



## 13oots (29 Jun 2014)

After much digging I have been successful in identifying my frame, it is an Emperor Sport and from the frame number it was the 171st frame built in 1978, forks are marked 531 and I assume that the rest of the frame is the same. Am thinking of having the frame resprayed by Mercian in a polychromatic purple and green, have swapped out most of the vintage components for newer parts and will get outside to take a photo to post.


----------



## pauld54 (7 Feb 2015)

Hearing bill hen's name reminds me of his little shop at the end of the road where I lived. Bill built my first set of racing wheels. He was always helped us youngsters out when we needed a hand with our bikes and kit.. He even gave me a old Claud Butller frame so I could put together a winter bike. I do remember Emperor sport opening, I was in there the day it opened. I stopped going in because the club I was in (Sorian raod club ) had a dill with W Hinds in Clapham.


----------



## ginger boxhill (1 Apr 2015)

Hi I remember both Tony Mills and Mick Coward They were members of the same club as me and we all road for the Southern Velo RC based in Morden. I was a junior and they were Independents I regularly went out training with them around Surrey. We used to hang around HE Green cycles in Morden. They did not ride in the Tour de France but did ride on the Continent at some time. I saw them ride against Tom Simpson at Crystal Palace (the Race was won by Michael Wright if my memory is correct with Tom second) I could tell you much more. For the record I used to visit Bill Hens in Sutton as well and any other shop in the South East I have attached a team sheet for a time Trial on Box Hill 1963 you will see Tony , Mick and me on it. My bike was a Fiorelli and I still have it.


----------



## raindog (2 Apr 2015)

ginger boxhill said:


> the Race was won by Michael Wright if my memory is correct.....


bloody hell, that was a blast from the past!


----------



## oldroadman (2 Apr 2015)

ginger boxhill said:


> Hi I remember both Tony Mills and Mick Coward They were members of the same club as me and we all road for the Southern Velo RC based in Morden. I was a junior and they were Independents I regularly went out training with them around Surrey. We used to hang around HE Green cycles in Morden. They did not ride in the Tour de France but did ride on the Continent at some time. I saw them ride against Tom Simpson at Crystal Palace (the Race was won by Michael Wright if my memory is correct with Tom second) I could tell you much more. For the record I used to visit Bill Hens in Sutton as well and any other shop in the South East I have attached a team sheet for a time Trial on Box Hill 1963 you will see Tony , Mick and me on it. My bike was a Fiorelli and I still have it.


Yes, I recall seeing that race at the Palace. A big support programme, and someone who will remain un-named was in the 3/J race, and dreaming of bigger things. Never happened.


----------



## ginger boxhill (2 Apr 2015)

HI
Following on from the team sheet I supplied you will see George Edwards Veteran on it. George Rode in the Daily Express 1951 Tour of Britain and was also a member of the Southern Velo; our club included some top riders at that time. I have attached a photo of George who I also knew quite well.


----------



## J Turner (21 May 2015)

Jerry Clayton said:


> Like you, Pete, I was introduced to cycling through the simple request for a U2 rear light battery at Bill Hens' shop in Lind Road in Sutton. I'd been for a job interview, having left school December 1959. So it would have been around February 1960.
> He told me that a load of the Redmon members met outside the shop around 7pm on the Friday nights and cycled to the clubroom if I fancied giving it a go.
> I'm now 70 and there are four of us lads who meet up each year and amongst the mickey-taking and one liners always find time to remember dear old Bill.
> Bill died peacefully in his sleep in, I believe, May of 2002. He'd been out with friends in Marlow the night before, had raised a few glasses of wine and returned home to bed.
> ...



Not sure if this is the right way to add to a story, but
Bill Hens' shop was down the road from my school, literally, but typically we went at weekends (a 3-mile outing from Banstead). It worked a bit like a club, except that we were peripheral to the club. Bill was one of those rare enthusiasts who had time for small customers like us. My father got to know him too and thought it was a marvellous business ... sell kit during the week and arrange events at weekends to encourage the wrecking of the bikes, then sell more.
He would advise us to get 40-spoke wheels for our tandem (a Dan Genner short wheel base track tandem ... the rear seat tube curved around the back wheel). No question was too trivial for him to advise on and he generally had an older teenager helping him. Another side show was the unicycle that anyone could try his had at.
By the time I had the money to buy a hand-built frame however, my patronage had moved to Allins, who made me two Stan Butler Specials. Happy days.


----------



## pete wagg (3 Dec 2016)

Paul_Smith SRCC said:


> Mick moved up North when he sold the shop, well the shop premises; it's no longer a bike shop.Tony Mills pops into to see us sometimes here at Corridori, as does he son Nick, in part as we are all friends, plus Tony still owns a property just around the corner from Corridori.
> 
> Both he and Tony were indeed Pro riders, if my memory serves me correctly Tony came second to keith Butler (of the Surrey League) in the Pro Road race champ’s. Although both Pro's at the same time I didn't think that either Tony or Mick rode the Tdf though; I could be wrong but I'm sure I would have remembered that.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul
I was reading the thread concerning Bill Hens and would dearly like to contact 'alangh' However he has not made contact for several years and has not responded to my post. I know it's a very long shot but as you appear to know hundreds of people I decided to ask you if you know how I might contact him

Best regards

Peter Wagg


----------



## Donna329 (9 Aug 2017)

Hi would just like to say mickle coward is now my neighbour and has been for around 6 years. I am loving the memories people have of him and will be showing him tomorrow as I'm sure it will be a pleasure for him to read


----------



## Steve-W (14 Sep 2018)

I have just bought an Emperor Sport from a friend, Mick Coward built it for him in 1998, so from what I've read it mus be quite a late one, the frame number is Emp.712,
The original owner was Ian Bedford who I believe competed in road racing and time trials in Surrey.
Does anyone know of a modern day match for the red metallic paint used by Emperor .


----------



## Grab1956 (21 Nov 2018)

I’ve just bought a very interesting steel frame, which I think is an Emperor, as the serial number is EMR.76.64, although it could be EMP. It’s interesting as both gear cable run along the top tube as cx. However the brakes are calliper, and the gear lever bosses are also on the top tube. I’d be very interested to know anything about this frame as it seems quite unusual, and most likely a custom build. Thanks Graham


----------



## Rutland Bike (12 Sep 2019)

Sprinter said:


> Hi, I'm a new member just joined today. I used to very nearly live in the two Emperor Sport shops on saturdays and had several frames built by Mick Coward. Tony Mills and Mick Coward were just so friendly and great friends to so many, particularly members of the Redmon C.C. like myself.
> 
> Many of those who used to be regulars at these two shops may also remember Tommy Fenwick (better known as Tommy Dog). Tommy was particularly good at saying things which would be considered in this day and age as exceedingly politically incorrect to use the modern term.
> 
> ...


I do, I joined the Southern Velo when I’d just started work, not sure how I heard about the club but Tom Fenwick came round my house and met me and my parents, he was a character....his views were on reflection well to the right....of politics and political correctness was not around then but he was a good bloke to me, I think Tony Mills and Mick Coward had stopped racing by this time, I was completely useless as a racer but enjoyed the club runs on Sunday, we used to meet at a cafe (Redimax ? or a name like that) just next to I think Tooting underground station. Then off into mainly Surrey / Kent often stopping for tea and toast at Mrs Curds ? at Godstone well before the M25 was thought of. I think the club nights were on a Monday at a community centre at Morden. The other Velo members I remember were the Callaghan brothers and Brian Harris who was my age but a very good rider. Happy days.
Dave


----------



## cessna (23 Dec 2020)

Although not into cycling myself I knew Mick Coward back in the 70's/80s when I sold duplicating machines and Mick would repair them in his spare time. This was probably before he opened his shop in Sutton. Mick would go everywhere on cycle and his tool kit to repair my machines consisted of a rolled up duster containing screwdriver hammer and punch poking out from the saddle. Mick was a great mechanic and carried out his work quietly and with great competence and skill. I last saw Mick shortly after he opened Emperor Cycles in Sutton. If anyone is still in touch with Mick please send him my best regards - He may remember me as Brian Phillips of Bromley.


----------

